# Можно ли просто удалить грыжу без замены диска на имплант?



## Валерия Стебловская (27 Окт 2020)

Здравствуйте. Врач говорит, что необходим имплант. Можно ли просто удалить грыжу без замены диска на имплант?


----------



## La murr (28 Окт 2020)

@Валерия Стебловская, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Валерия Стебловская (28 Окт 2020)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2020)

@Валерия Стебловская, здравствуйте. 





> Подскажите, пожалуйста, необходима ли в данном случае замена диска на имплант, или достаточно удалить только грыжу? Симптомы, которые беспокоят: головокружение, скачки давления


Считаю, что вообще операция не нужна по данным жалобам.

Хирург так и сказал. Сделаем операцию и головокружения и скачков давления не будет?


----------



## Валерия Стебловская (28 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, хирург сказал, что давит на канал, из за этого кровь плохо поступает в голову.

Головокружение и давление каждый день беспокоят, и во время скачков немеет рука. По сердцу все анализы в норме.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Окт 2020)

Валерия Стебловская написал(а):


> ...хирург сказал, что давит на канал, из за этого кровь плохо поступает в голову.


Возможно.


----------

